# [Kde] KDE 4.3 pas en français ?

## yfh2

Bonjour,

Je n'ai aucune application en français sous KDE 4.3 ...

Si je cherche un package KDE-i18n, je n'ai que la version 3.5.10 ...

Qqun a une idée ?Last edited by yfh2 on Thu Dec 10, 2009 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kevin57

Il s'agit du package kde-l10n sous KDE4.3.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> You want this: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/kde-base/kde-l10n

 

----------

## yfh2

L'ennui, c'est que j'ai déjà ce package.

(j'avais compris que c'était la 'localisation'). Mais est-ce celui avec les traductions ?

Si c'est le cas, ces traductions n'apparaissent pas, bien que j'aie fait le neécessaire dans 'systemsettings' ...

----------

## d2_racing

Salut yfh2, peux-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

```

Est-tu certains d'avoir compilé KDE avec le support Fr ?

----------

## yfh2

Salut, D2

En fait, j'ai mis un autre post dans lequel tu as répondu :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-805454.html

Mon emerge --info y est ...

J'ai fait les modifs (sauf 02locales ...), mais je n'ai toujours rien :-(

Le plus étonnant c'est que dans 'konqueror', dans le menu 'aide', je peux changer la langue de l'application.

mais le français est DEJA sélectionné, et je n'ai RIEN en français dans konqueror ... (même en resélectionnant Anglais, puis re-français ...)

----------

## d2_racing

C'est drôle, mais peut-être que ton profile dans KDE est cassé.

Si tu veux vraiment tester, tu pourrais faire ceci :

```

$ rm ~/.kde4

```

Ensuite redémarre ton ordi.

Tu vas avoir un KDE 4 sans aucune préférence et là tu vas pouvoir reconfigurer le tout.

----------

## yfh2

hmm, I have done this as well ...

no game :-(

Bu tthanks anyway

----------

## geekounet

Hello. Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

